# alternative to rechroming???



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm restoring my 66 clone. I bought it with most of the chrome pieces taken off ready to be rechrome. The guy in at the local chrome shop in portland OR wouldn't even give me a ballpark estimate on what it would cost to rechrome everything, but I have a pretty good idea that it's expensive. So what are my options price and looks wise?

1) Bite the bullet and rechrome. Has anyone done this recently and know how much it costs?
2) Powder coat a chrome color. I've heard this looks almost as good and I've heard it's not even close? Has anybody done this and if so what color did you use?
3) Order new chrome parts. Where and how much compared to rechroming?
4) Get all stainless parts to replace the chrome parts. I'm thinking this is a pipe dream to get all the parts in stainless but who knows. I have found a few parts in stainless but don't know how much is out there. Any really good source for this? I like the idea of buying it once and never having to worry about it again even if it doesn't look quite as good as real chrome.
5) Anything else I'm not thinking of? Home chrome plating? An inexpensive chrome shop?

Thanks all for the help.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Powder coating is shiney but not near chrome. Not all the trim parts are stainless, therefore not available in stainless. If the trim parts are in good shape, I would bite the bullet, and get them rechromed. Go with a reputable shop, and get a TOP QUALITY job. Low end chrome jobs are still costly and won't last a year!!! My $.02........Eric:cheers


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

There is no alternative to rechroming that looks anything like chrome, including powdercoating. On a '66, most of the trim is stainless steel or anodized aluminum. That includes the windshield and rear window reveal, beltline reveal, rocker panel mouldings, trunk and rear panel pieces, and wheel well pieces. People around here polish that for $15 per running foot. 

Obviously, the bumpers are chrome, and restoring them costs about $400 each. I think the headlight bezels are chrome, but restoration of these would not break the bank. 

There is no such thing as an inexpensive chrome shop--especially on the west coast. Buying new parts, if available, is a less expensive option than rechroming. You're lucky on the '66's many of the bright parts are available from our host and others.


----------

